# Help! clipboard not working???



## Cindyl10 (Mar 25, 2005)

I was copying and pasting things onto my board this morning as usual, when all of a sudden when I went to paste it came out blank! Now no matter what I try to paste, nothing happens! What in the world could have happened???? Weirdly, I CAN copy and paste something to my msn messenger though! But I can't for instance copy a portion of a news article and paste it to a post on my board!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Cindy,
Have you tried restarting the computer? That usually clears it for me.


----------



## Cindyl10 (Mar 25, 2005)

no LOL it just started working again by itself for no reason LOL


----------



## razzmon (Aug 13, 2007)

I had the same problem.

As soon as I disconnected my REMOTE DESKTOP session, I was able to Copy/Paste again.

Please find the Microsoft bulletin below. I have not posted the fix and am not sure if I will now that I know what the problem is.

You may not be able to paste an item in an Office 2003 program after you connect to a Windows Server 2003-based server that is running Terminal Server 
(840872) - Fixes a problem where you cannot paste an item in the clipboard to an Office 2003 program when you connect to a Windows Server 2003-based server that is running Terminal Server or Remote Desktop for Administration. ... hotfix is now available from Microsoft, but it is only intended to correct the ...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/840872/en-us

Regards,
Razzmon


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

FYI: There is a wonderful utility, Clipboard Diary, that retains all items sent to the Ws clipboard for future pasting. You can, of course, delete items once you know they will not be used again. It is free, too.
{redoak}


----------

